# Enzimes Recomedation (impartial)



## _nobody_ (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't really know which category of IBS I fit into. I don't really have constipation often if at all. I'm generally lose, but even if not that don't mean I won't have symptoms. Diarrhoea as in the squits, don't have severely, but used to be more often when diet wasn't as good. I notice what I eat and what fashion I eat it makes a big difference to that. Actually my IBS can be quite localised to one side nowadays. When it is bad I feel it in two sides (and that is usually due to ignoring the symptoms for to long and carrying on with the same habits).My biggest problems are pain, bloating, gas. My biggest problem time is usually the mornings, waking up having not gone. I not a fan of pain, but the antisocial aspect of IBS I'm thinking of. I want to know if any enzyme recommendations that will help with the bloating and gas, and by virtue of that help with reducing the pain. To be honest I don't really trust much of the spiel that is out there. I expect it to a certain extent with all supplement types, but boy are there leaches in this sector.What I would be interested in in enzyme type(s), and also characteristic/dosage, and any general advice so I can make an informed choice. Rather than just brands.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If you think you have a specific issue with lactose, then a supplement containing lactase would be what to look for.Prescription pancreatic enzymes (can get ones with pancreatin from an animal in it at a supplement store) have been shown in a small study to reduce bloating after meals in people eating a meal designed to make any human feel bloated. These are not the all plant/vegetarian types of enzymes, and some brands will have pancreatin in them as well as papaya enzymes and other plant based enzymes. It is thought part of what they do is a signalling function and being animals we respond to animal signals more than plant ones.Usually for reducing gas volume I find probiotics tend to work better than pancreatin. Pancreatin will relieve my occasional bloating of the feel like I ate a huge meal after a few bites and feel uncomfortably full for much longer than usual. Also reducing the amount of bacteria food like starches in the diet may help.If you are more worried about fart smell than number of farts a day products with bismuth in them (either ones formulated for odor issues with colostomy bags or pepto-bismol) may reduce the odor.


----------



## _nobody_ (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for your replyI am GFCF so I don't eat milk products anyway. (I have consider using ghee as is CF if properly prepared)I guess it is more that it smell somewhat as you expect, but obviously the more you do it the more obvious it is. I have to for relief. I don't obsess over it but for intimate situations not ideal.


----------

